# muffin tin liners



## ny home cook (Dec 9, 2001)

Hi All,
Quick question...
Are there different sizes for muffin tin paper liners. The cupcake papers seem too small for some of the larger sized muffin pans. Is it an illusion? Are the bottoms of the pans the same size? Do the standard small cupcake papers fit?
Thanks!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

All pans are of a slightly differnt size. Even if you buy a basic 9 inch round it may be a little more or less that 9 inches. I think the same is true of muffin tins. Especialy now that they are marketing "extra large", "Mini" and even one that only makes the "muffin tops". I think a craft store or party supply store might have a larger selection of liners and you can experiment to find the ones that fit your tin best. I have a "mini" muffin tin and have found that the "mini" muffin liners come in a_ very_ wide range of sizes. Good luck, I hope I've helped.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I see you are from LI, have you tried the Chocolate Duck in Farmingdale for different size muffin liners? Or Sur La Table in Manhasset? 
Yes you can have mini, med, large, ex large and candy size!
What are you baking? 
:lips:


----------



## ny home cook (Dec 9, 2001)

Thanks for your replies. They were informative. I didn't think I'd have to do so much legwork to find these! oh, well, such is cooking...
I guess I could call ahead with the measurement of the bottom of the tin wells and see if the store's supply will suit my needs.


----------

